# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πρόβλημα με ενυσχιτη ηχου TDA 7350!!!

## ermes

καλησπέρα. Έχω τον TDA7350 και έχω κάνει αυτό το κύκλωμα http://www.electronica.ro/audio/TDA7350.shtml. το στέρεο το τροφοδοτώ με Μ/Σ 12v που μετα την ανόρθωση εχουμε περίπου 17ν και δουλεύει  άψογα στην αρχή μετά από κάποια λεπτά χάνετε ο ήχος και αρχίζει ένα βουητό και ο παλμογράφος μου δείχνει αυτό >>>>https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pk50ec40j...23904.jpg?dl=0 .
πρόσεξα ότι κάνει το ίδιο όταν ανοίγω τον παλμογράφο
 ή ενα τροφοδοτικό από η/υ 
ή το φως στο δωμάτιο.
ξέρετε μήπως  τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται για αυτό;

----------


## draco1

Ψύχεται καλά το ολοκληρωμένο ; αν ζεσταίνετε υπερβολικά και τα ηχεία είναι οκ τότε το ολοκληρωμένο έχει πρόβλημα , και αν το κύκλωμα είναι κατά τα άλλα σωστό

----------

